#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  aieee

## akhil.R

i'm getting 220 marks in aieee. which branch icn get and which college(i am resident of andhra pradesh)<br><br><br>for admission in iiit ihave to appply separetly or only on aieee rank they will call me?<br><br>





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2011 Guess Papers/ AIEEE 2011 Expected Questions for Physics, Chemistry and Maths AIEEE 2011 Answer Key, AIEEE 2011 Answers, AIEEE 2011 Solutions - Download PDF

----------


## osank

> i'm getting 220 marks in aieee. which branch icn get and which college(i am resident of andhra pradesh)<br><br><br>for admission in iiit ihave to appply separetly or only on aieee rank they will call me?<br><br>


what is your preference order of branches????
you can get chemical,biotech,metallurgy....some chances are for civil also
For IIIT-H you have to apply separately but they provide the admissions on the basis of your AIR rank in AIEEE
For IIIT-Allahabad you don't have to apply separately...

----------

